

Australia's ABC begins Bitcoin racket probe - JacobAldridge
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/technology/technology-news/secret-money-abc-virtual-currency-racket-probe-20110623-1ggp6.html

======
Qz
This whole thing makes me feel like I'm watching Cryptonomicon: The Movie.

